# Craving chicken of my childhood dreams



## Eamon Burke (Apr 3, 2011)

This is dinner tonight! It was born out of a craving a childhood dream. When I was about 13, I saw an episode of Martha Stewart where she boned a whole turkey and and the meat was all still held together by the skin, and she tied it up in a roll. I was BLOWN AWAY!:Ooooh:

I waited for the episode to come back on, recorded it on a VHS, and saved it for Thanksgiving. I was going to make that turkey! Thanksgiving rolls around, and my father had recorded an episode of "Amazon" over it.

Well, I saw the video of Jacques Pepin doing a Gallantine here in the Media Center, and I knew I had to do it! I only needed a few things--including the string, which Kroger DOESN'T EVEN CARRY!! The butcher gave me some of his string, thankfully. It was easy, fun, and it really made me feel like I was cooking--which is funny, cause I cook every day, at work and home. May be stupid, but it was a childhood dream come true.








Once I boned out the bird, I stuffed it with artichoke hearts, spinach, and ricotta cheese. The sauce is based on a happy accident--I ordered Chicken Carciofo take out, and they put Marinara on the chicken...which blended in the box with the lemon-butter sauce. Amazing! You got peanut butter in my chocolate!

So I sweated down onions in butter, threw in garlic, let the butter brown, deglazed with white wine, threw in more butter, some lemon juice, herbs, red pepper flakes, and a can of diced tomatoes.






I haven't been this happy with a dish in a while. :happy1: I seriously could not improve it, except by improving the quality of ingredients! Even my picky toddler ate herself stupid on it!


----------



## chazmtb (Apr 3, 2011)

Thank you for sharing a wonderful story. Excellent pictures. Makes me want to try this.


----------



## FryBoy (Apr 4, 2011)

Here's the how-to video:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kAekQ5fzfGM


----------



## apicius9 (Apr 4, 2011)

Very nice. I never tried that myself, but I had it several times in different versions. A good friend of mine who is a physician cooked it quite often while he was going through his surgery rotation - he was training his scalpel skills by boning chickens 

Stefan


----------



## Jim (Apr 4, 2011)

Congratulations on your dish!


----------



## stereo.pete (Apr 4, 2011)

Wow that looks quite tasty.


----------



## Ratton (Apr 4, 2011)

That looks very tasty!!!!!


----------

